# Garrett/John Deere Turbo? 1.15 AR



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright im coming to the turbo gurus, hopefully for a quick answer, I normally dont ask to many questions, i like to research my stuff, but not much time on this one. 

Scenario: Im doing the fabrication parts for this guys CRX, with an H22 swap, the first turbo he brought to me was a big Holset, it didnt work out, it was all ceased up. So he trades it for a Turbonetics t4 of some sort, but when he shows it to me, the shaft has like 1/8" play.... I told him it needs to be rebuilt before he uses it. So then he comes across this thing.....


























So its a refurbished, in the box, Garrett turbo, it has a John Deere Tag on it... right there is when i threw the flags up.....
Hotside= 1.15 A/R, Coldside, .60 A/R 

Im not real good with turbos, i weld stuff.... thats about it, if i build something for me, then i do the research for the right things..... Any info on what this thing is gonna do would be great...
my first thoughts.... It is coming on real late... but what is the top end gonna do???? He plans on basically just Dragging the car, and screwing around, it wont be a daily.... 

I just dont wanna do the fab work to match everything up, if its a waste of my time, any insight would be great, thanks!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

holy crap. thats a big freakin snail.

his H22 wont flow near enough to spool that hot side except when hes running close to redline id expect.

unless he ports that sucker, or goes and bores her and gets cams with some pretty aggressive timing, id think he would have no torque, and the car would feel like ****.

if hes going to be doing drags only, and sticking to 1/8 and 1/4 miles, then he wants some torque down low AND power when he revs the piss out of it.

good page with what this guy put down, and his parts list.
http://www.tunedbylorange.com/shopcar.html

when i was into hondas, most people either used a T3/T04 Hybrid and made MAD power for these light cars, or they build the engine a bit and ran like a GT2871 or something of the like.

these engines flow, but unless his bottom end and sleeves are strong as hell, he wont see over 10 or 15 psi anyways.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

go on honda-tec.com and see what people use.
i image you will find out they run much larger turbos on average than "we" do because hondas actually flow way more than the most flowing vw head.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah that was kinda my thought, my only up side to thinking, was his H22 head flows more air then my VR! ha, so basically what i told him, was to think of it like a mountian bike in 21st gear. I think thats when he realized what it was gonna do!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

find a big enough turbo . there buddy. btw the truck is soooooooooooooo loud


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

It's a T4 flanged turbo, worst case, once its all fabbed up, he can switch to something else smaller that is T4 flanged


----------

